# RIP Pepper



## Linz_1987 (Mar 2, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]RIP Pepper[/align]
[align=center]March 2005 - 29/02/2008[/align]
[align=center]Quietly put to sleep afterhaving pneumonia.[/align]
[align=center]I will miss you with all my heart.[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]You never knew whether to love....[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Or hate.[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]But I knew you always loved me.[/align]




[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]You always made me laugh...[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]and even cry with laughter[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Re-united again with Dottie - her 'conditional' friend[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so sorry about your bunny .

Pepper is a verybeautiful bunny.


----------



## JimD (Mar 2, 2008)

ray:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 2, 2008)

:sad:So sad


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I am truely at a loss of words right now. 

Binky Free at the Bridge Pepper.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## maisy126 (Mar 2, 2008)

:tears2:I'm so sorry sooskaPepper has by far the prettiest blue eyes I have ever seen though.



:rip:Binky free Pepper:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 2, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute.

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Peg


----------



## Ivory (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry that Pepper has passed. She was a very beautiful girl.


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 3, 2008)

Truly sorry for both of your losses.

:rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rose::cry4:

Tracy


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 3, 2008)

So sorry for Pepper's death. She was a gorgeous bunny.  

:rainbow:Binky Free at Rainbow Bridge, Pepper.

Emily

P.S. In the pictures of her being dirty, what did she get into, and how did you clean her? 

:inlove:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Mar 4, 2008)

She dug this hole...






While it was her turn out in the garden, to try and get back in her run! 

And the fairies cleaned her Seriously, she was magically clean the next day :shock:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a very special bunny. I'm sure she is very greatful for the loving care you gave her, especially in your decision to euthanize. It's wonderful that you have such great memories of her, and thank you for sharing them. I love the picture of her all dirty--what a little booger! That's a great way to remember her.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 4, 2008)

I can't believe you lost both of them so close together like this. It's so sudden and heartbreaking. I always loved your pictures and stories about them. They always sounded like such characters. I never forgot those pics of Pepper covered in dirt and showing it off to Dottie.

Binky free girls. :rainbow:


----------



## momofmany (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry you had to make such a hard decision. I know from experience it is never easy.

I also know how painful it is to lose two loved ones so close together. I'm so sorry.


----------

